# Taxi? Uber? Lyft? Bus? from SEA station to hotel??



## Pal2Pluto (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi, y'all. Ok..so I'm a country girl at heart. Have never been in a taxi/uber/lyft or whatever else is out there now. We're doing this cross-country trip from Harrisburg>Chicago>Denver. Then Denver>Sacramento>Seattle. Then Seattle>Chicago>Harrisburg. 

We are spending a day in Denver and 2 days in Seattle. In Denver, we are staying in Hilton Garden Inn Union Station, about 1/2 mile from the station, and attending a baseball game in the afternoon at Coors field (I'm so excited!!) I'm sure we can walk from the station to the hotel, asking the hotel to store our bags until after the game when we can check-in.

In Seattle, we are staying at the Belltown Inn. We will be getting in to the station around 8pm and the hotel is 1.5 miles away. What is the best option to get to the Belltown Inn at that time of evening.....I know there is a bus pickup just a short walk from the station. But does anyone here have recommendations???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 21, 2022)

My recommendation would be to use the D or E line Rapid Ride bus, as Google suggests it is about a 15 minute trip from King Street Station to the door of the hotel.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 21, 2022)

At that time of the evening, I would take a taxi or a ride service if you are not familiar with Seattle. The first time I visited Seattle, it was dark when I arrived, and I opted for a taxi (ride services did not exist at that time). When I departed, in daylight, and when I was more familiar with the city, I walked from my hotel (around a mile) to the station.


----------



## MARC Rider (Mar 21, 2022)

pennyk said:


> At that time of the evening, I would take a taxi or a ride service if you are not familiar with Seattle. The first time I visited Seattle, it was dark when I arrived, and I opted for a taxi (ride services did not exist at that time). When I departed, in daylight, and when I was more familiar with the city, I walked from my hotel (around a mile) to the station.


I would second that suggestion. When I go to New York, I usually ride the subway to my hotel. But there were times when I got in late when I just went upstairs and found a cab. And nowadays, as I'm getting older, I have less patience with lugging a suitcase, even a wheelie, through a subway system that is very spotty in terms of ramps, escalators and elevators. Back in 2019, on my way home from the Gathering, I had planned a night in Chicago, and had planned to ride the L and walk 15 minutes to my hotel. But the Texas Eagle didn't arrive until 9 PM, so I didn't bother with that and just called an Uber to take me there. First time I had ever been on the Kennedy Freeway with no traffic.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 21, 2022)

Agree with the previous Posters. Take a Cab to your Hotel in Seattle upon arrival, you'll be fine walking to the Hotel and Coors Field in Denver!


----------



## Deni (Mar 21, 2022)

I'd just chime in that whether you do the bus or not depends on the the kind of person you are. I take public transit in cities I'm unfamiliar with all the time. You say "we" in your post so assuming you won't be alone. The bus will be fine in Seattle and it's a quick ride. You can buy an Orca transit card at the machine in the train station. Also, you didn't say when you are going but already now 8pm won't be really dark, more dusk/twilight and by next month it will still be daylight at that time. Even if it was dark it would still be fine. Dark at 8pm is different than dark at 2am as to the number of people that will be around.


----------



## Lana J C (Mar 22, 2022)

I too am a country girl. If I arrive in an unfamiliar city with luggage, I will often choose a taxi, usually right outside the Amtrak station, to get to my hotel. If your Seattle train is late it could be past dark. And schlepping luggage to the hotel may not be much fun. For day trips around the city if too far to walk I like buses, trolleys, etc because I can get the vibe of the city and how city folk live, always an eye opener for me. Taxi drivers can be tour guides or silent drivers, cant predict. Sounds like a great trip, enjoy!


----------



## Marylee (Mar 23, 2022)

While I'm not a country girl I don't do uber but when I'm traveling I will take taxis. I'll be in San Francisco this Saturday. The last time I was there we could be dropped off at Fisherman's Wharf. Now I know they drop us off at some plaza downtown. My question is - will there be taxis there that we can use to get to our hotel? Is it like NYC where you can hail one or do you have to call for a pickup? Thanks for any hints.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Mar 24, 2022)

There should be taxis all over, and they are reasonably good. However if you are going to be travelling more, you might try getting set up with Uber and practicing a few rides. In general it works pretty well, I use it all the time in the Boston area. There are a few minor tricks to be learned, and all gig services are controversial in some ways, but I've been in towns where taxis were no great prize either. 

How far is it from the plaza to your hotel? If you don't have too much luggage there is excellent public transit in SF. And if you are lucky it might even be a downhill walk  Msg me if you need any specific details, I know the area well.


----------

